# Awesome day offshore



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Woke up early the plan was to grab some bait and get to the grounds as quick as possible cuz we knew the Seas might get worse!Big kudos to my buddy Jamie for saying let's hit one particular spot maybe some Cobia will be there Sure enough we get there drop down spotted first Cobia get him in the boat get the second Cobia and then I get hooked up on the biggest one my biggest Cobia awesome fight some big head shakes! After our third Cobia that's all we were allowed with three people on board but there was at least four more swimming buy the boat but had to just move on. Then it was time to head out to grouper grounds first couple stops were slow finally dug-in couple numbers and really paid off pulled some really quality Scamp we were only two fish short of getting a 3 man limit of scamp caught 2 long tail sea bass and a couple nice Lanes one king and a couple grey tiles just another great day on the water and the key was live bait


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*fish*

picture of my biggest Cobia to date


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

HELL OF A DAY! Congrats ya'll....:thumbup:


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Good job Wes, personal best is always nice!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang good day guys!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Ore pics


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Pics


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish and good eats


----------



## Tideline Boats (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work guys, great pictures of a mixed bag.

Jamie, when you get a minute, would you mind sending me a pic of your bow table in place? We have someone else that may want that option.

Fishboxes working well for all these big hauls?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Tideline Boats said:


> Nice work guys, great pictures of a mixed bag.
> 
> Jamie, when you get a minute, would you mind sending me a pic of your bow table in place? We have someone else that may want that option.
> 
> Fishboxes working well for all these big hauls?



Table: Will do

Fishboxes: Man, they are awesome. Keeps ice for days. the cobia were dang near frozen when we took them out. Makes cutting them up quick and easy, not to mention fresh!


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

That's an amazing day right there!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Picture


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great post and trip..Congrats!


----------



## Tideline Boats (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Jamie, keep crushing them out there.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats on a great trip!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a hell of a trip. WTG.
Whyme


----------

